# Dancing on Ice . . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dancing On Ice​
  WOW 
Did anyone watch the Christmas Special ? 
I did It was amazing!

Loved the boys - and the final routine  Wanted them to win 

They also told us that* 11 Jan '09* starts the_ New series_ with a _New celebrity_ line up!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Missed it as wasn't back in time and Virgin don't seem to have it on catch up 

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Hun! Ive Sky + it ITV have an I player now - so have a look on there 

http://www.itv.com/CatchUp/Video/default.html?ViewType=5&Filter=32986

/links


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Loved it, Loved It, Love It !!!!
Roll on 11th Jan


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Alleged Dancing on Ice 2009 Line Up

Joe Swash (actor)
Caprice (model)
Johnathon Ansell (tenor)
Jennifer Metcalf (actress)
Jeremy Edwards (TV presenter/actor)Ian Watkins (singer- not H from CBB5)
Matthew Crompton (actor)
Angus Burden (Mr Scotland)
Ben Hull (actor)
Roxanne Pallett (actress)
Rav Wilding (TV presenter)
Dalton Grant (athlete)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article1351958.ece

/links


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Joe Swash (actor) - OH MY GAWD!! BET HE'LL BE A LAUGH
Caprice (model) - YAWN!
Johnathon Ansell (tenor) - SHOULD BE INTERESTING!!
Jennifer Metcalf (actress) - WHO??
Jeremy Edwards (TV presenter/actor) - WELL HIS EX RACEHEL DID STRICTLY!
Ian Watkins (singer- not H from CBB5) - WHO??
Matthew Crompton (actor) - WHO??
Angus Burden (Mr Scotland) - WHO??
Ben Hull (actor) - WHO??
Roxanne Pallett (actress) - SHE'LL BE A HIT WITH THE LADS!!
Rav Wilding (TV presenter) - WHO??
Dalton Grant (athlete) - WHO??

Seems to be more blokes than girls?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its not an official list  
I'm not sure who 90% of them are  . . .


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

I love it!!!!  Have it on series link already!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I tried booking for the tour only to be dissapointed as only rubbish seats left    

Cant wait for it to start


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oh love dancing on ice...i'm hooked..cant wait!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i love it too allready sky+ it    .

christopher dean won't be dancing though he injured his shoulder at some point doing the xmas special and has had to have a op on it    . i like them dancing too .

                                    lv mariexx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.itv.com/entertainment/reality/dancingonice/default.html










I am excited to be watching this too tommorrow,
Dakota We want tour Tickets again this year where are you looking to buy them 

We booked after last years show and got seats at birmingham . . . . 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

DANCING ON ICE: THE CELEBRITIES

Gemma Bissix

Todd Carty

Jeremy Edwards

Graeme Le Saux

Ellery Hanley

Donal MacIntyre

Coleen Nolan

Roxanne Pallett

Ray Quinn

Zoe Salmon

Jessica Taylor

Michael Underwood

Melinda Messenger

Coleen Nolan​


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

can't wait        i love it.line up looks good too.

                                  lv marie76xx


----------



## HJGinger (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello!

Hope you guys don't mind me posting on this thread...I love dancing on ice too and can't wait for the show to start tmw!  I was just reading in the tv mag the new line up and it looks interesting!

I saw the live show last year at the new Liverpool arena and it was fab...all the good favourites including Jayne and Chris (of course!), Suzanne Shaw, Chris Fountain, Bonnie Langford, Keiran Bracken, etc
It was great!!

DH refuses to have anything to do with so I will be slung out of the living room watching it upstairs  
Will be glued at 7pm tomorrow though!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

oooooooh me too!!!

I am sooooooooo excited it should be brilliant and there's a really good line up there!  I can't wait! 

Axxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I prefer dancing on ice to strictly as there is more chance of them falling on their    

I too have a DP who will moan about watching it, but as we havent got a tv ariel in the bedrrom he's got to like it or lump it


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi

So all the boys performed tonight...I like Ellery and Michael (have to say I got emotional watching his footage!  ) 
Ray was pretty good for a first performance....but oh dear, poor Todd Carty


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ray was absolutely awesome!  I don't particularly want him to win overall but you can't argue with the fact that he was truly amazing! It's gonna be a really good competition this year I think!!

Axxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree Amanda- Think the competition will be a good one.

In terms of the professionals i like Daniel & Matt. Hope Daniel has a good partner...am I right in thinking he is with Roxanne?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah he is and I think he'll do fine!   I always support Daniel because he comes from Blackpool, I used to know him when he was a little lad and his uncle owns a carpet shop nearby which we buy our carpets from   

Axxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thought the 1st show was great! Even DH enjoyed it!  Felt so sorry for poor ole Christina, she always ends up with the wobbly one's / gets the boot early!  As other's have said, though Ray was amazing to watch!  Todd definitly got the sympathy vote!  Good to see some new professional dancers, as well as seeing the familair old ones.  Can't wait to see how the girls get on next week!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

well enjoyed last nights show!

love jeremy    even if he can't skate well...just to watch i hope he stays   
poor todd..bless him  

ray was great but i can't stand him!! hes soo full of him self..he's going to go to the finals

cant wait for next week..xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I MISSED IT      

Have sky + it to record tonight so will catch up before Sunday - 
it was 15 mins in when I realised


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Really enjoyed last night's show, but although happy to see Gemma go, was gutted coz it meant my fav male professional is also out- Andrei Lipanov  

Was surprised to see Coleen stay in, but suspect she got the sympathy vote like Todd did last week?
Jessica was good I thought as was Zoe. 

Is it me or did anyone else spot, that this year they have started off with 7 celeb men, but only 6 women, did someone drop out?

xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i thought roxanne would of done better and gemma ??.colleen should of gone out though like mark should of last wk .

                                 ray to win    

                                    lv marie76 xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I watched it!

I am lovin Zoe & Jessica!
gutted I missed the boys ( saw the results show) but I like Micheal & Ray is amazing !cant wait till sunday!

Amanda - WOW Fancy knowing Dan when he was younger, I agree I'm Glad hes got a good partner this time, 

My fav male pro's are Matt & Fred!
In Fact may have to start a Matt Fan club . . . . .


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

finally watched dancing on ice today ( i sky plused it) 
ohh that gemma so glad shes gone she was almost begging to be kept in! i dont like her!
loveing jessica plus she has a great name


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

RAY          

I'm Loving tonights Show


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Flippin heck Tucker          

Dh & I have cried laughing at his routine


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

great routines tonight.... 

loving jessica still....that rays great even if i dont like him...but i do like colleen nolan..like her to do well


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Ray!! I mean I love him!! I have joined his ** group  
As for Todd OMG    i was PMSL!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

omg   todd stayed!!

jerermy


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG Todd is going to go well far!!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

not happy     i love jeremy


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but Tucker gave me the biggest laugh in ages last night! I laughed till I cried!! Luckily my pervic floor held out, but it was touch and go!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Loved last night's show!
Thought Ray was a real joy to watch - can't wait to see what he comes up with next week!
LMAO @ Todd - definitly the entertainment highlight of the show so far!  Flippin' 'eck Tucker!!
Was shocked to see Jeremy go. Watching him on This Morning earlier, he and Jason wereat Daggers!  He was really gutted to have got the boot.
Poor ole Zoe and her stumbling - felt really sorry for her.
Finding Melinda a bit grating - so sickly sweet!

Roll on next week!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

lol me&dh was laughing untill we where crying    haven't laughed like that for ages todd you are a star lol      .


                                marie76xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

i have just watched todd on you tube bless him


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Stupid Judges 

               

Micheal should have stayed in


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Completely agree Dizzi, he was much better than last week and miles better than Melinda.  Sometimes wonder what those judges are looking at


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi

sorry to gate crash ur thread but i love dancing on ice!!

i cant believe michael went he was far better than melinda.

Todd should of been gone by now think audience are keeping him in just for the entertainment, i feel sorry for the others cos the ones better than Todd are leaving to soon. When they bring props into it how is Todd going to cope cos he cant even balance properly!!

I do like coleen nolan i think she funny, i love watching her on loose women, although i no she wont win.

Ray is amazing i tihnk he has already won the show.

Cant wait till next wks show see wot they have lined up for us.

Louise xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I was disapointed by this weeks show 
I dont feel the judges saw what we did, independent skating the increased speed & timing
and I am suprised that even now a few Ladies are still being "hand held" or carried over the ice  throughout their routines
yet All the men Including Micheal  - with the exception of Todd are skating alone 
I really Liked Donal this week - despite his fall 

I cant see anyone really showing great promise yet - not even Ray despite his ability to skate alone being Fantastic, 
I am concerned about him doing big lifts ?
Oh well theres still time - I just hope the voting public dont keep Todd in this week as to be honest its not fair on him either - its another John Sargent scenario . . . . . . 

Teas ready - will come off my soap box now


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wahay!  What a great show!
Thought everyone really shone tonight.............RAY, RAY, RAY, RAY!!!!!!!!!  Fabulous....and what a hot bod!! LOL
Zoe & Jessica are on a par with one another I feel?
Slight improvement for Todd tonight I thought? Same went for Donal...who to me, is getting tastier by the week!!! LOL  (Must be my hormones!!)

Is it me or should Holly's wardrobe dept be shot?  She's a young woman, in the prime of a blooming pregnancy, (lucky lady!), and they put her in tent's each week...you can see the way she hold's herself, that she's trying desperatly to show off her bump, so for gawd sake...put her in something more flattering!!

Soooooooo....who'll be in the skate off?  Melinda again?  Maybe Todd?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

todd's gone...thought he was improving a little


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww Todds gone he will be missed but not for his skating - 

Is anyone else dissapointed by the female celebs this year 

I do Like Zoe & Jess & Melinda - but Roxanne is anyoing me and
I just want to see them all doing more independednt skating 
does anyone else think the standard this year is disapointing - or were we spoiled last year 

Looking forward to a blast from the past next week as we go '80s 


also I think on Saturday there is a show on Jayne & Chris and their amazing Journey, celebrating the 25 yrs since the bolareo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Dear - are we losing Fans of the show 

Ray's Performance was great - but I never saw that score comming - Did you ?

Roxanne or Colleen to go home tonight please


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i hadnt noticed this thread  

i loved tonights show!!! i think the judges are picking on roxy though   malinda just gets thrown around the place and they praise her, whereas roxy does proper skating and gets slated   

i think colleen needs to go next please as she is very behind the rest of the skaters

jo xxx

p.s... i like ray


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo I need to disagree with you hun - Roxy is not skating - none of the girls are  
none of the women are skating without being held and that for me is so disapointing  ( jess has done the most independednt skating and thats not a huge amount )
roxy's performance and her personality is getting the votes, not her skating ability, I have heard a rumor that they want her on the tour so need her to stay in  . . . . 

I am shocked Colleen was safe tonight 
Oh well roll on next week


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

ray is soooo good but i hate him    loving that he's doing good but nooooo dont plzzz go wrong and get kicked out   
colen improving...(sercret loose women fan )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Did anyone else go "ouch or eeekk" when they heard the big crash and then to reliase it was Jessica falling flat on her back....poor love. Think she did really well to pick herself and dust herself off and skate as well as she did....likewise Zoe
Thought Coleens performance was very 'safe' and not very inspiring at all....she hasn't really got any excuses
Agree, poor old Ellery, really felt for him when he fell and think he deserved to stay in...how they could say the things about him that they do, was toally unjust
Thought Ray was as amazing as ever, but I personally thought his performance 2 weeks ago would have been more deserving of the 6.0's.  Does make you wonder where he's got left to go, reaching his peak so early on...
Think Roxy will stay in, coz I know Dan has a huge fan base!  Again, she doesn't deserve the slating she gets. All JMHO though!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I couldn't believe Jess was in the Skate off! Poor Melinda she has been in the skate off so many times, she knew that she had no chance against Jess

I like Ray but he is too good IYKWIM! I like to see them improve like Suzanne did last year

Jess to win!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i was shocked to see jess in the skate off, i dont like her as a person but shes certainly one of the best skaters on the show so far. i liked the comment jason made though when he said something like 'if this was a personality contest i would choose melinda but as its a skating show i choose jess'   

ray just mezmorises me every time! i realised i was sitting there with my cuppa tea part way to my mouth watching him last night   

jo x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

loved last nights show..
was anyone else cringing at roxanne   owch!! i was think she's gonna hit her head!! but so close!

as always ray was brill    much to my dislike  
jess was fab!! i thought she should of got much better scores than that!
melinda getting bored of her now!
coleen still fond of tho! even tho she cant skate that good..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

charnich said:


> Colleen needs to go  - Melinda didn't deserve to be voted out this week, and Jessica didn't deserve to be in the skate-off...
> 
> What did everyone else think?


I totally agree, I am so sad to see her go - she isnt the best female skater but she is not the worst and thats what makes me so mad!
I think both colleen & roxy are poor skaters and that some of the male celebs that have gone were better than they are.

I thought one of the shows was skating onto the rink unaided from the tunnel ? 
seems its prop night already ( next week) 
and thats very scary espeially when celebs are still not skating alone for more than 3 seconds! 
On a positive note Ray - lovin him and to be fair despite Jess & Zoe & Donal improving each week - fantasticly! (keep voting for these 3) it would be a travisty for him not to win - having said that theres still time for the golden boy to drop into second place 

~Dizzi~
Calm enough to post today


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dizzi,   I know what you mean - maybe the pro's will use the props to pull the Celebs around the rink


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I really liked Roxy & Jess tonight. I didn't like Ray and was glad that he has been taken down a peg. He seems really cocky and expects to have high scores   (Sorry, didn't like him on X-factor either  )

SFT - Happy St Davids Day hun


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

SFT   That is the word I was trying to think of   How are you today?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with you about Coleen   I'm sorry that you are tearful, I'm here if you need to chat or rant


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, did you just see that bruise on Donal? (sp?)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought that everyone (apart from Coleen) skated better than Ray tonight   I really liked the performance that Donal did


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think i am in love with Donal after tonight


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sky+ failed  (sorted now   )
I only saw the end of Jess's routine onward but the clip of Ray wasnt exciting 
so I dont think I missed much 
Whats going on with Karen & Nicky's Judging  

I treated DH & I to the ultimate collection on DVD, series 1-2 & 3 and this years skaters are not as good  
Although so far every series has had its underdog, leader and carried around the ice celeb  

~Dizzi~

ps SFT - have a good cry hun, I bet its Jube making your tear hormones go into overdrive 
I can pop into chat if you want a natter


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Colleen is in the 1/4 finals HOW !!!!

Last 3 standing Roxy, Zoe & Donal


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I know what you mean,  it's so not fair


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive nothing against her personally I think she is a very funny woman
I just wish her rountines would be more exciting! and that she skated!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrr sorry!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ive nothing against her personally I think she is a very funny woman
> I just wish her rountines would be more exciting! and that she skated!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr sorry!


Completely agree Dizzi, I feel like Stuart is just dragging her round the ice every week and I just don't get why anyone would then vote for her to stay in a skating/dancing competition when she clearly isn't very good at either


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well you might not have to worry for much longer, rumour has it she's fallen and broken her wrist today so might be out tomorrow!  Not a bad thing in my book (although sorry she broke her wrist) I hope they let Roxy back in because her skating was better than Colleens.

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Amanda TY - 
sorry to hears shes broke her wrist 

Weve watched series 1 & 2 now on dvd ( ultimate collection) 
I'd forgotton just how good Kyran brakens rise to the top was and the line dancing group show was just great TV!

roll on tommorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOH did you look at the pictures  - Look at #3 &#4! stuart seems really  off!
I dont think the partnership is working too well . . . .


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It was in our local paper (Blackpool) that she might not be skating because they cover Dancing on Ice a lot as Coleen, Dan Whiston and Stuart are all Blackpool home-grown!

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not Happy!​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The scary thing is after next week the judges lose power to vote out . . . . 
I am so upset Zoe & Jessica have been my favouites since the start along with Donal & Ray
everyone else had to do more to impress me! and everyone that has gone before Colleen HAS !!!
the only exception was Todd and he had more grace on the ice and skated alone more!!!

        

I am really sorry to any colleen fans on the thread - I do think she is has a great personality and I admire her being out there and doing the stuff shes doing on ICE 
but to sound like ruthie I'm just not "feeling her" the others I do


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im not happy either   shes a lovely woman but this is a SKATING competetion, not a nice person competition .... isnt it?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, have to agree.....with you all.....Is a shame it's turned into a personality contest and not talent contest....Coleen just doesn't do it for me....and you can tell Zoe has always been Ruthie's fav!  If Coleen wins, I think I'll not bother with the next series...


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't believe that Colleen is still in it!!! I do like her but her skating is nothing compared to the other 2 girls.  Poor Zoe she didn't deserve to go, but she did take it gracefully.

I was thinking back to last year with Suzanne Shaw and I don't think Jess is anywhere near her standard so I doubt the final will be particularly interesting (thats if Jess doesn't go next week!!)

Shelley x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I'm FURIOUS, don't think I can even watch it next week, it's a farce.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree, I was sooo annoyed because there should be some sort of "fix" in these situations (not particularly ethical I know ) cos its absolutely ridiculous.

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I agree, I was sooo annoyed because there should be some sort of "fix" in these situations (not particularly ethical I know ) cos its absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Axxxx


Ive spent too much time today trying to figure out how they could do just that!

 Foxy your not alone in feeling furious thats for sure !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just watched Zoes interview - and found a thread commenting on Colleen, 
heres a couple of quotes 



> The voting should change to vote for the person you want to leave rather than the one to stay, that dissipates the stupid votes to keep people like Coleen on the show.


OR



> Why don't the judges score as they do at the moment, but have the lowest scoring two pairs in a dance-off, after which the judges will select their one to stay and then let the public have their vote. This way it would eliminate the favourite personality being voted for rather than the best skater!
> 
> If the show is about 'popularity' rather than ice-skating, what's the point in any of then learning to skate at all&#8230;. they may as well stand in a line and be judged on who has the best 'vote for me' plea!!!


http://www.unrealitytv.co.uk/dancing-on-ice/zoe-salmon-leaves-dancing-on-ice-but-coleen-nolan-stays/
/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like Ray- surely Colleen must go next week, 

L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I doubt it - I think shes going to win - or come second at the least - as it all goes to public vote soon


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its ridiculous.... that's all I have to say! 

Axxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Blimey what a shocking thought!! Colleen in the final!!!!

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now she's fallen and hurt her ribs   I think she should do the honourable thing like John Sergeant, i thought she should've done on sunday.  Ridiculous that Zoe went out and Coleen still in.

Axxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Now she's fallen and hurt her ribs   I think she should do the honourable thing like John Sergeant, i thought she should've done on sunday. Ridiculous that Zoe went out and Coleen still in.
> 
> Axxxxx


I totally agree, it's flippin stupid now


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

What I don't understand is that we all think much the same thing, all of my friends, colleagues, family etc think the same thing so *who the heck is voting for her?*


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

foxylady73 said:


> What I don't understand is that we all think much the same thing, all of my friends, colleagues, family etc think the same thing so *who the heck is voting for her?*


   I wondered that too.

Axxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm so glad she has gone   

SFT, wow look at your ticker!! Only 17 days till John is home!! Hope the time flies till he is back


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well thank gawd for that......they've finally got rid of her..........must be me, but can't see what anyone see's in her......can't understand why she is so popular?  
Ray was again amazing.......I know he has a dance background etc, but doing all that on ice can't be easy....
I reckon it's gonna be 3rd Jess, 2nd Donal, 1st Ray


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

My thoughts exactly Tamsin, I actually felt a sense of relief when they voted her off!   I agree with your prediction for the final result, although I think it's really close and could be the other way around, i do think Ray's got it in the bag for a win though!

Axxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

What a relief!! Colleen gone---at long last..

I have to say how impressed I am at Donal's overall improvement..yes agree Ray is good but he has been from the start whereas Donal has grown with each passing week..look at how he started.  

Think Ray will win, Jess second and Donal third....


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Pingu I personally wouldn't be disappointed to see Donal win because of the huge improvement he's made-I doubt he will but I'd be pleased for him if he did!

Axxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I would LOVE Donal to win as I have a slight crush on him since ive been watching him on this show


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo I can finally look at the thread!!! haha I had to go out Sunday night and didn't watch it until last night, i spent yesterday trying hard not to look on here to see who had gone.

Finally the british public has seen sense, i do like Coleen however she cannot skate so shouldn't be in the programme now.  

My prediction is 
Jess 1st
Ray 2nd
Donal 3rd

However I think Donal has made a huge improvement and does deserve to win but I think Jess and Ray are just a much higher standard

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mish I am thinking the same as you 

but to be honest even at this stage I would be happy for any of them to win 
I will decide for sure on the night  . . .


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I read today that Fern Britton is going to be in the next series!  Partnering Dan Whiston


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bl00dy hell!  Tamsin are you sure Fearn Brittain and not Fearn Cottam?  I like Fearn Brittain but I'm not sure she's skating material! 

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

2009 winner

















Congratulations
Ray Quinn​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Amanda - yup defo Fern Britton....
LOL - well done DS......great pic....
Hey and my prediction (above), was right....Jess 3rd, Donal 2nd and Ray 3rd


----------

